# Adapting Beer Fridge for Cooling Snakes - help/advice needed



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

I got one of those small beer fridges to use to cool snakes. As it had 5 settings for use in different seasons I had hoped that the "winter" setting would just cool the unit this time of the year. Unfortunately all 5 settngs are too low for what I planned so my question is can I put it on a Dimmer Stat to get the cool temperature I require? I looked on the back and the only label I could see was on the big black compressor unit which stated 220 - 240V, 50Hz and 75W. To my mind the 75W means I could connect a regular Dimmer Stat to reduce the power input thereby reducing it's efficiency and not lowering the temperature so much. Anyone have any views on this?
Graham.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

A normal dimmer stat wouldnt work as they are designed to heat things up so it would put the fridge on full power constantly.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Theres an article on fridge hibernation for Tortoises.
I'm guessing you will need a larger fridge though

Hibernation Fridge & Box Method - Tortoise Protection Group


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

some fridges become airtight when closed.....you may want to check this out or your reps may soffocate.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

A normal thermostat wouldn't work like that unfortunatley.

I used to put ratsnakes in boxes and leave them in the garage. I would bring them into a cold room in the house if the temperature got REALLY cold outside (snow and ice for more than a day or so).


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and comments. A stat on it's minimum setting would lower the power going to a fridge so it should not operate at it's full capability and, therefore, should not get too low. I plan to have the fridge opened regularly so no stale air and possibility of suffocation. I'll look at the tortoise article to see if that helps.
Graham.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> A stat on it's minimum setting would lower the power going to a fridge
> so it should not operate at it's full capability and, therefore, should not
> get too low.

NO. A thermostat will not work.

a thermostat will put power on when the temperature is below a specified setting , then it takes power off until the temperature cools down.

In your case you want a thermostat to come on when the temperature gets above a set amount and turn off when it's below that setting.

I think habistat do a coolstat which may be what your looking for. It's usually used with fans, but if it goes low enough it may work for hiberation.

If you do think of using a thermostat try it first for a couple of days before using it 'live' and be prepared to change your plans when it doesn't work.


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

snickers said:


> > A stat on it's minimum setting would lower the power going to a fridge
> > so it should not operate at it's full capability and, therefore, should not
> > get too low.
> 
> ...


You've made me think straight with that. My plans have changed because I don't have a spare Dimmer but I see now that if I connected a Dimmer to a fridge and set it as low as possible the stat would be continually on trying to raise the fridge temperature. With the stat and the fridge continually on it gets colder. Sorted. Next step is to look for a Coolstat.
Graham.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Coolstat

Neil


----------

